# Ugly Poodle



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

aww, that's so freaking rude!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm back. my feelings are hurt too for you. ack. i dunno. i am so wanting to snark at your cousin. i am super impressed w/ charlie and how amazing he is with kids.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

You could say to your cousin "Gee, he's always been very polite about YOU."

And she can take that however she wants.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_How old is your cousin? I ask because that was incredibly rude and immature! I really believe she could have kept that to herself and found something nice to say. 

It doesn't matter whether your poodle is show material or not. You love him and he is obviously just the right dog for you and your family. I would brush off the offense and put a nice smile on my face and go forward with pride in Charlie. Never let others make decisions in how you should feel about anything.

You might want to tell her just how rude and hurtful that was to you. Some people are actually ignorant to those things.
_


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Awww Cheryl, I am really sorry to hear that. All due respect, that was not a nice comment. 

I often run into the same prejudices. I love dogs, but not all of them are my cup of tea. That being said, I would never question someone's choice in dogs. When this happens to me (and I then find out that they have spent little to no time with poodles) I feel as though they are telling me that have made a rotten choice due to poor taste. Shame on them! So I calmly ask if they think that they are more adept in choosing for me, my family & lifestyle. Why not tell me that my hair style is awful and my outfit is ugly??? Sometimes the light bulb appears above their head and we never visit this subject again, then others are so blinded by their prejudices that nothing I say will sway them. Then I feel sorry for them for a number of reasons including the fact that they will probably never experience the exceptional joys of poodledom. 

Don't feel bad, Charlie is handsome and wonderful. I could see it in your video. Don't sweat the small stuff  I have a feeling that once your cousin spends some time with Charlie, she will change her tune!!!


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

thanks guys. She always talks about how beautiful her dog is, but that she's sooo wild and crazy. Personally, I'd prefer a smart, ugly dog, to a pretty, dumb one
Not that her dog is dumb


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

That is very rude. Charlie is not ugly. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the video of Charlie and your little boy. I love that video so much that I had to share with my friends on my facebook and so many of them "like" it. Several of my friends who have young children have been putting off the idea of getting a dog have started to reconsider getting a dog, possibly a poodle, because of that video clip!!!! 

So no, Charlie is not ugly. He is cute and beautiful, both inside and outside. He is smart and kind and gentle and is good with kids. That's about what most of us want from our pets, no? Your cousin can love her dog (mix or purebred, I don't really care) as much as she wants to but it's rude for her to say that about someone else's beloved pets.


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

And I don't really think she was trying to be mean. She's just one of those horridly tactless people, that say stuff before thinking about how it comes off.


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle, your so sweet


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry your cousin was rude..no one has ever called my dogs ugly but my brother and his wife love to call my cavs and poodle fou fou dogs (and not in a nice way)..and that my lab is my only "real dog" (they have always had boxers and bostons)..now my fou fou dogs are better athletes than anyone in my family (except my nieces) competing in agility and obedience and are hard workers and are anything but fou fou.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I love your video...it made me think, "hey, this is do-able with little ones!" LOL And, about that rude remark, can you say JEALOUS?!!!! It's like my mother always said, "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all!"

It sucks to have to defend poodles. I think they are marvelous. It took some work to talk my husband into letting that be the breed we will get.


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

> I have a feeling that once your cousin spends some time with Charlie, she will change her tune!!!


[/QUOTE]
Thats what I'm hoping We'll see if he can win her over!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry, such an awkward situation. I would never say something like that, what goes through a person's mind when they blurt out something so hurtful I will never know. I've been in your shoes and feel for you. Charlie is a doll.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow...that is very hurtful! Charlie looks very handsome to me and I would never tell someone else that their dog is ugly. Please ignore what your cousin said!

After I told one of my sisters that we put Henry in a version of the Continental clip, she said "well, he probably couldn't get any uglier anyway..." She said "no offence, but poodle are just so ugly". 

Whatever!

We love our spoos!!!!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*people and poodles*

Charlie will Wow! her.

Sometimes our mouths just go into gear... Had my girls at a show this weekend - our set-up was right by the walkway. A family came up and asked could they pet Antoinette (she was on the table). I said yes and explained where they could stroke her. They took their child's hand and extended it to pet Annie and she licked the kid's hand.

Kid screams and starts slinging her hands. Jumps back from the grooming table screaming. Annie is like "what the??"" Daddy takes screaming daughter away and Mom stays and asks me what I think about them getting a standard poodle as a pet.

Out of my mouth comes something to the effect "Spoos are the most wonderful animals - but not for everyone. You do have to be smarter than the dog...:doh:"

How to cover that up!!!

Favorite comment on this thread "And he is so Polite about YOU!"

Tab


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Tell her..... Pretty is as pretty does.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, what an infantile and downright mean thing to say. It's like telling someone that their kids are ugly.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Just taking a quick run through of the forum before going to bed and I saw this thread... I'd missed the earlier one about the trainer in training, so I went to view it... The first thing I thought when I saw your boys (both of them!!) was how handsome they are!! Charlie is very sleek and well groomed and obviously connected to his human pack leaders (even if they are tiny!) He's so far from ugly it isn't even on the same planet!!

Now... your cousin obviously isn't a "poodle person" (poor her!) and all of us here on this forum ARE - sooo... who are you going to listen to??? Her or US??? :lol:

Barb


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor woman, not to be able to see past her own prejudices. If she has a poorly trained, badly behaved dog she is going to have to find *some* way of convincing herself he is superior ... still very rude to say such a thing, though.

I love the "He's always been very polite about YOU!" response!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I love Charlie too. Some people are just incredibly rude. 

I had a friend who laughed when I told her I had gotten a poodle then she made some rude comment about them not being "real" dogs.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I never knew how great Poodles were until I spent some time with them so maybe your cousin will see how lovely Charlie is when they actually meet?

I have had some kids try to insult me in the street for having a Poodle and saying "thats not a dog thats a rat" but what they don't know is that my nickname for him is rat dog as he looks so bedraggled when wet.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

ya know. i have been shunned and snubbed having temperance by a few "eeww a poodle" (my daughter's stepmom said something snarky to my daughter about temperance and i said to my daughter ... oh she has no idea what she's talking about. she doesn't like animals)

but then i have had soooo many come and oooh and aaah over her.

and every one who has been around a spoo has ALL said "I LOVE POODLES!!!"

anyway, for your viewing pleasure ...


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

That's cute. Where is the video of Charlie that Schnauzerpoodle is talking about? I haven't seen it.

I think that people like different things in dogs. Its OK to say, I don't like the looks of a poodle/shih-tzu/lab -- whatever, but UGLY is something that some kind of family members say to other kinds of family members!!

When my sister got her last dog, she told me she got this really cute dog and I, for some reason, immediately pictured a little fluffy black and white dog. When I saw the photo - the dog was obviously a dachshund crossed with many other things - I thought it looked like a black pig. I thought THAT was ugly. But I just said she was "cute" because even to family members, I don't like being rude.

One of my granddaughter's friends picked Lucy up and said "She is really cute. She looks like an anteater" I actually thought that was rather funny, she wasn't being rude - she was just joking. There is a difference between rude and joking - at least I think there is.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry that you have to put up with this kind of bias and ignorance!!! I watched the video you posted of your dog and your son, and it just melted my heart. People never cease to amaze me,, and they just make me love my dogs even more! I have always said, I would feel a whole lot safer in a room with 100 dogs than the same room with ten people-ANY DAY!!!


----------



## mulligan (Jun 4, 2009)

It will be interesting to see how the backpacking goes, she'll probably be pretty impressed with the poodle after that!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Just blow it off. It was very tactless. I have family members that are the same about my poodles. They got a goldendoodle because they think poodles look gay, and laugh at my dogs when they see them. 

Now its coming around to justice. Because I'm a groomer they call and ask me if questions all the time. Do my dogs mat? Do they listen? Are they easy to train? They are having trouble with her training and coat. 

It all comes out in the wash. I secretly snicker when they tell me all there problems with her.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

First of all, Charlie is a LOVELY boy! Second of all, I guess it comes down to the reality that you can pick your dog, but not your cousins. I would absolutely tell her that she hurt your feelings, and beyond that you think she shows very poor judgment, both in terms of aesthetics and manners. 

I had to set a cousin straight about my minipoo too once upon a time. She said to me, "I don't see why ANYONE would pay MONEY for a poodle when there are so many dogs in shelters." I shot back, "I don't see whey ANYONE would have biological children when there are SO MANY babies and children needing loving families." That shut her up. Did I mean it, no. I was going for impact. My children are not my biological offspring, hers are indeed straight from her womb. She got my drift for sure.

No one has the right to make our choices for us. Don't be hurt by your cousin's foolishness. While there's no way we're all going to like or regard the same things in life, we can all be held to a standard of politeness. Poodle "prejudice" is just another example of people's ignorance. No short of that, unfortunately!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Purley, here it is:

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/8848-trainer-training-little-boy-his-dog.html


Enjoy


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

faerie said:


> anyway, for your viewing pleasure ... YouTube - Me & My Poodle


HaHaHa - I love this!!!


----------



## TheSpottedPoodle (Jul 5, 2010)

I would have told her "Oh you have a lab mix, how......ordinary and blah" but I don't mind starting an argument with ignorant people. Charlie is beautiful and she's just a hater. I guarantee your Poo will get more attention than her lab mix


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Ugh people can be so rude. Bella went to her first dog show this weekend to hang out while i was showing my aussie girl. And one of the aussie breeders kid (who handles quite a few dogs) walked by and went OMG what the hell is that" 

ummm ok first off EXCUSE ME seriously did you just talk t ME an adult in that way? i was ready to smack her upside the head and say "GET SOME BLOODY MANNERS"


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

so I was reading this string and looking at your avatar picture and wondering how someone could call your dog ugly. I thought, maybe I am missing something, so I went and watched the video of your son working your dog and I have a couple of comments;

- both your son and your dog are ADORABLE!!!
- everyone should hope to have a dog as well behaved as yours, especially with small children
- even with the distractions of the other children - especiall one in a walker - the dog focussed on the commands your son was giving himand immediately obeyed. 

remember: sometimes people make mean remarks out of jealousy

hopefully this is not the case and I'm sure your pup will win your sister over, but even if he doesn't, who cares!!! :fish:


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

*Faerie, * thanks for the Youtube of "Me and My Poodle." That is wonderful, a good ol' boy, his poodle, his truck and his beer. He's a happy man! Loved that he was doing a bit of grooming on his dog, too. 



> She said to me, "I don't see why ANYONE would pay MONEY for a poodle when there are so many dogs in shelters."


Boy that sort of statement irks me. I've got one of each, a rescue and a well-bred dog, so I get it from both sides: people who think the only morally correct thing to do is find a shelter/rescue dog, and people who think the only dog worth owning is one from a top-notch breeder. Objectively speaking, both my dogs have their strengths and weaknesses. Subjectively speaking, I love 'em both and consider myself blessed to have them.

Charlie is beautiful, well-behaved, and looks like a joy to own. I hope your camping trip goes well. Whether or not cousin Becky appreciates him says way more about her than about him.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I do not know even what to say about your cousin :wacko: - she is either blind LOL or has distorted view of a "beauty" LMAO Your Spoo is VERY good looking BTW and considering that he is in such a short coat he looks VERY handsome !!!!!!! 

What a twit (sorry but she insulted spoos in general and that means insulting me too LMAO ) !!!!!! 

Joking to the side - even if he was the ugliest dog in the world , her comment was completely out of place and rude to the max : ((( ! She has some "insecurity" issues , or something :rolffleyes:. No happy person would ever do something like that  !!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I see a lot to like about Charlie! He has a fabulous temperament (that's pretty evident!) and he looks as though he's a nice boy conformation-wise. Be proud of him!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Slightly off topic, Cheryl, but if you end up going to one of those dog parks I pm'd you about, maybe Millie can come tell Charlie just how handsome he is!!!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, that hurt my feelings for you too.
I watched the videos and I think he is absolutely adorable, and SO well behaved.
You should be proud of both of your little boys. ::


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Nonsense! I have always thought Charlie was handsome myself! Not to mention smart, with a wonderful disposition.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I completely agree with everyone that is one adorable video!!!! Your son and Charlie are so sweet its an amazing moment that was caught on tape that should have melted the heart of a stone. The comment was totally uncalled for and rude. Carlie looks like a wonderful gentleman of a dog and cute too.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Ugh, I hate people like that. When Dixie was working (she's a Catahoula with maybe a bit of pit bull mixed in) I can't tell you how many people yelled at me for bringing a vicious dog in to whatever store/restaurant/place we were in. I've had management called on me, been reported to the on site cops and been told it was just a matter of time before she went crazy and bit me. Of course, Dixie was an ideal service dog and those people were told that they had no basis for complaint. The good side of that were the people and kids we were able to show that not all square-headed, big-chested dogs were bad.

Charlie is seriously handsome and super smart! I hope she changes her tune after she meets him (or you can send her to talk to me and I will set her straight)


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

if she watched the video - she's probably jealous. Charlie is such a good, smart boy!


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

I wanted to thank all of you for all the nice things you've said. It really means alot to me, and brought me lots of smiles
Faerie: that "Me and MY Poodle" video was awesome!
And Millie: We should absolutely get together for a poodle meet and greet!!


----------



## cportwine (Jun 14, 2010)

You know that is the first thing my husband said when I brought home our little poodle. Now, he loves her more then anyone else in the house, lol. I was never a big poodle fan and never really cared for their looks. But, now I have one and all that has changed. I think your cousin just needs to meet your poo and she will change her mind as well.


----------

